# France Passion



## Reggie

Hi everyone,
We are due to travel to France soon and intend for the first time to use France Passion sites were we can. Before we go I want to translate the detail of what each site is about and has to offer, before i spend the next several days doing this I thought i would ask if anyone has already done this and would be willing to share the info or if there is anywhere on the web.
Also if there are any experienced users of France Passion I would be interested to know what facility you use for emptying the loo ie do you need to use sites or aires that offer that facility or do some France Passion sites also offer that ( like 5 CLs in the UK ).
Thanks
Regards,
Reg


----------



## jeanie201

Hi Reggie,
Not sure why you are talking about translating the details of each France Passion site as the guide gives full details in English and German as well as French. Unless of course you ordered the French only rather than the multi-lingual version. If so, and you purchased from FP direct then suggest you e-mail them and ask if you can have the other version. Always found them very helpful particularly if you ask in French. 
Regarding facilities then the norm is for none other than a bin, although some let you pick up water to keep you going whilst others may have a wc you can use; certainly no chem. toilet or grey waste emptying. Enjoy as they provide a different way of seeing France; but some are rather remote and roads to them can be narrow!


----------



## inkey-2008

We did not like some of the stops, Just a bit of rough ground with no services and they pressed you to buy over priced things you might not want. We much prefer the aires.

Andy


----------



## maddicksman

Hi Reg 
As far as FP sites go they are a very useful "extra arrow in your quiver" in terms of where to stop. On the down side they do not all seem to live up to their stated facilities and, as mentioned elsewhere, you will usually have a waste bin and maybe water of you are lucky. You don't have to buy anything if you don't want to. 

On the plus side they will take to you to some quite remote and peaceful spots that you otherwise would never see or consider visiting. We did find that the more remote the spot the bigger the dogs they seem to have roaming around as a deterrent to any would be crominals and who can blame them! 

On the whole well worth being a member but don't expect too much in the way of services !


----------



## K1m

We joined France Passion for the first time this year and heartily recommend them.

We toured around Brittany and stayed on Passion sites whilst emptying our waste and taking on water at Aires, The Super U ones are worth looking out for.

We found the owners to be friendly and helpful and never felt pressure to buy any produce, the fact that we stayed on Cider farms and Cheese farms and we love both did sway our purchasing resolve.

Our book is multilingual but the directions leave a lot to be desired a good detailed map is a must as no GPS info in book.

You will stay in some wonderful out of the way places just go with the flow and try to arrive before 3.00 pm as they fill up fast.

K1m


----------



## Telbell

> Before we go I want to translate the detail of what each site is about and has to offer,


Not sure what you mean here Reg. The FP book shows clearly what facilities are on each premises and I can't see that any translation is needed.

Some places do have toilet emptying facilities.

FP scheme is well worth trying out and enables you to really "get into the culture"


----------



## Reggie

Hi everyone, many thanks for all the helpfull feedback we are really looking forward to trying them.

When I put "Before we go I want to translate the detail of what each site is about and has to offer" it was regarding the produce they offer ie elevage de chevres - goat rearing, sanglliers - wild boar.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## ardgour

We are huge fans of france passion and have been using it since 2008
The whole concept of France Passion takes a shift in perspective - you are a guest on their land paying nothing, rather than staying at a CL/CS which is a service you pay for. It therefore seems perfectly reasonable that they are not expected to provide you with anything other than a safe place to park. There are plenty of aires and 'flot bleu' points scattered around to deal with water and toilet.
We always try to buy something - though not every host has produce for sale. This has provided us with the opportunity to meet some wonderful people and taste lovely local produce.
Spare jars and bottles of produce make useful Christmas gifts for those hard to buy for relatives and foodie friends. We take photos of the places we buy things (and the people who produced them if they are willing) then at Christmas I make a fancy gift bag and put in the produce and a photo of the producer with a little story about them. It has proved to be a really popular idea with the recipients of the gifts thrilled by the idea that we actually travelled to rural France and thought to bring back a jar of jam or whatever just for them. Gift problem solved and it looks more expensive than it is too.

Chris

Chris


----------



## lalala

We use FP as well as aires and sites. Some are super, some are satisfactory, some are adequate and there are some at which we didn't stay!
We have found that facilities are very few, even those that say water often have no water fit for drinking. We did though stay in one recently that had a very good toilet and washbasin facility, even down to supplying clean towels and toothpaste.
It's a bit hit and miss but the benefits far outweigh the disadvantages. We always have a back-up plan in case the FP doesn't work out, and we always buy some of the host's produce. After all that is the primary reason the producers offer the site and pay the charge to be in the scheme. If too many people don't buy they may well withdraw the site.
have fun,
lala


----------



## 91502

Hi 
We love FP and look forward to using them. 
We have never felt pressured to buy any products and all but once have had to ask to look at whats on offer. 
The only time we have been asked was at a trout farm with a lovely restaurant and we were asked if we wanted to book a table. 
What we have found is that we can buy top quality wine a lot cheaper, we always try and stop on a small FP in Beaujolais country where we stock up on my favourite tipple for about £6 a bottle when at home we would pay £25+ 
We would use FP every night if possible. 
James


----------



## colpot

We have just returned from france and stayed on a couple of good sites (and one not so good). For the first time in 3 years we had a language problem (my usual trick of sticking le,la or les in front of the english word did not work!) We sat at their table sampling cherry aperatif and the lady produced a french/english dictionary to aid the conversation. We couldnt believe we hadnt thought of this before ourselves!
So next day we went to Eleclerc and bought one!
Useful for seeing what they sell in some cases.


----------



## Reggie

Wow what such inspiring responses we have had, we are really looking forward to it, we will be using FP, aires and sites ( to empty said loo etc ), and we will be buying produce at every opportunity were we can to support the farmers and producers in their trade and supporting their generosity in offering this scheme..


----------

